# Big Jim bow harvests



## coaster500

Update....The Big Jim Harvests Slide Show is starting to take shape  

Check it out!!!!

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


I'm starting a new slide show for Jim's site. If you folks would help I would appreciate it if you would post pictures of game taken with Big Jim Bows (everything from frogs to hogs or moose to goose).....

Thank you


----------



## fountain

I got one coming shortly from this morning with the plywood bow and will post some from last season as well


----------



## coaster500

Cooool!!

bring um on


----------



## stick-n-string

If you look at the traditonal kill thread I shot a doe last weekend.


----------



## coaster500

stick-n-string...is this the doe?

Thanks

Kip


----------



## BigJim Bow

I don't know coaster, that mug of stick-n-string's might scare off a few. Course if my mug don't scare em off, no one will.

bigjim

Thanks again coaster.


----------



## Jake Allen

Daddy tree rat; drt

Pacific Yew "Pick a Spot", 3 pc td
A fine bow


----------



## stick-n-string

BigJim Bow said:


> I don't know coaster, that mug of stick-n-string's might scare off a few. Course if my mug don't scare em off, no one will.
> 
> bigjim
> 
> Thanks again coaster.



Thanks jim! Lol


----------



## coaster500

Well that's a start  

Keep the picture coming and I'll keep posting them.

Heres the link so you can get an idea what it will look like....

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow

Your welcome Jim


----------



## sawtooth

I'll get mine in a soon as I get home.


----------



## sawtooth

here are my two..... 50# buffalo longbow. macassir (sp) ebony/cocobolo..


----------



## coaster500

sawtooth you're in the show 


keep um coming folks !!!


----------



## fountain

here are a few


----------



## coaster500

Keep um coming !! Now we're cooking


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I ain't got a Jim's bow yet but I'm somewhere on his list. Not complaining. Mike


----------



## sawtooth

just saw the slideshow...... good job coaster!


----------



## coaster500

Thanks, we've got a pretty good start .... It's a little harder to find these hero shots than the bow pictures 

That is a strange buck, cool head gear!! It looks like he didn't clear at least one fence 

Keep the pictures coming !!!!


----------



## coaster500

We're cooking now !!!!

Jim sent me these 

Doug ky_longbow





Brad Henry, nice HOG !!










KEEP IT UP !!!!


----------



## coaster500

More ??


----------



## KenSel

hopefully I'll have a pic or two to add with my Big Jim bows and broadheads in October.


----------



## coaster500

Good luck  ---------->


----------



## coaster500

Up for the week end folks


----------



## LanceColeman

Mr. Fountain has got to have one of the prettiest Big Jim bows there is. and his son fountain has got ta have one of the ugliest HA!


----------



## coaster500

What ? ... you don't like plywood ?


----------



## BigJim Bow

coaster- check out the thread " jake allen scores".

buffalo strikes again.
bigjim


----------



## coaster500

Great job Jake !!! You're in the show


----------



## TNGIRL

I got on photobucket and have a little different version of Jeff's deer......




I kinda liked the way the arrow and bow and blood showed!!!!!!


----------



## coaster500

Cool


----------



## coaster500

Wow, check out Chris Spikes Big Jim Broadhead blood trail !!!!

Sorry Chris that has to go to the slide show, Jims just got to get you shooting the right bow 

One question....was she hard to find?


----------



## coaster500

Ttt


----------



## coaster500

stick-n-string's on a roll !!! Deer #2 for the 2010 season !!!


----------



## swampstalker

No deer for me yet, but I stuck a big blonde boar this morning!


----------



## ky_longbow

swampstalker
awsome hog, you need to post that up with the story in its own thread, i would like to hear some details......CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz

Congrats on the hog!!!


----------



## coaster500

Wow !!! That's a toad  

Great job!!!!


----------



## T.P.

Pigs ain't supposed to be "purty", never seen one quite like that.


----------



## Barry Duggan

swampstalker said:


> No deer for me yet, but I stuck a big blonde boar this morning!



Reckon its a natural blond?


----------



## coaster500

wish I could think of a good Blonde joke


----------



## coaster500

Doug and another one for the Buffalo Bows .... Real nice !!!


----------



## coaster500

ttt


----------



## coaster500

TJ the Killin Machine strikes again....and yes with the Plywood Big Jim


----------



## coaster500

Ttt


----------



## coaster500

David Marino ..AKA dave19113 on Tradgang and his Big Jim Buffalo Bow .......


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Looks like TJ soaked his string silencers in blood doesn't it. Mike


----------



## coaster500

Mike I think you're right


----------



## coaster500

Big Jims Bro and with a Buffalo Bow


----------



## coaster500

Great Job Jeff !!!!


----------



## coaster500

Chase with his Buff 3pc and some winter meat  Great shootin !!


----------



## coaster500

Ttt


----------



## coaster500

longbowtony .... and his Big Jim Thunderchild


----------



## coaster500

another shot .... Nice Buck


----------



## hogdgz

Man thats a nice buck, the big jim bows are stackin em up.


----------



## sawtooth

here's another doe- Buffalo longbow 50#, 125gr. Magnus II


----------



## coaster500

Great Job Dendy !!! I've been on vacation and away from the computer, this one's in the show 

Thanks for the help


----------



## stick-n-string

I got a nice buck and doe to add to the list. Just gotta upload the pics


----------



## coaster500

Cool, load um up


----------



## snook24

*Stick and strings Buck and doe!*

WE have more pics and a story with it but I thought Id upload these for Jonathan. Good shootin man! Congrats!


----------



## TNGIRL

Oh My Goodness....Jonathan those are WONDERFUL pics!! I'm so tickled for you. Awesome buck!!! And Huge doe!!!!The pic around the fire is very nice!! I love it!!!!


----------



## coaster500

How great is that !!! Good job, Congrats


----------



## hogdgz

Way to go Jonathon!!!


----------



## coaster500

*Aarons story and picture*

Aarons story and picture 

Hey big Jim! This is Aaron. I got a beaver tonight. And I was wondering how to preserve the tail? I have it salted and drying at this moment, I scraped off what fat and cartilage I could. And I was also wanting to know how to tan the hide too? I checked the Internet but they were inaccurate for the most part. I was just wanting your input. Thanks for building such a fine bow!


----------



## coaster500

Dendy the Machine is on a roll 






[/IMG]


----------



## coaster500




----------



## coaster500

Two more from Longbow Tony !!!

These two guys are on a Mission!!!!!!!


----------



## coaster500




----------



## coaster500

A couple for Chase and his 50# Buff 3pc.....Great shooting !!






[/IMG]


----------



## coaster500

OOP's Dendy you changed bows on me  Oh well there goes the batting average 

I got to get new glasses and pay attention


----------



## coaster500

Ttt


----------



## coaster500

Jims turn 






[/IMG]


----------



## coaster500

Lakes first deer huntin with Jim






Jims got another nice deer


----------



## coaster500

Dendy strikes again !!!


----------



## coaster500

ttt


----------



## sawtooth

Hey Coaster! Sorry! I threw you a curve. I had my Black Widow with me that morning! Since i started shooting longbows i don't shoot the widder much anymore. Good Job on this thread. Thanks for all the time that you've put into it.


----------



## coaster500

Dendy not your fault I just need new glasses.....I'm going broke buying Bows, looks like you're going broke buying freezers  

Great job this season !!!


----------



## sawtooth

Thank you.. And while I could use a new freezer, we keep the deer meat whittled down pretty good....
          True story------- In Sept, after the 2nd deer I got, my wife said, "Dendy, this is getting expensive".  She'd never eaten deer a lot before I met her. But now that she discovered that deer burger can be substituted for beef AND is healthier-and cheaper, and that backstrap can be cooked SOOO many ways, she's changed her thinking a little. And just the other day she said, "can you try to shoot one more, before the season is out?".... Gladly.


----------



## coaster500

That's great  Keep her happy and I'll keep posting pictures !!!


----------



## coaster500

Much better pictures!! Great Job Jonathan and Crew


----------



## coaster500

Big Jim practicing what he preaches and makin BIG HOLES with his Big Jim Broadhead!!!


----------



## coaster500

Jim at it again ......


----------



## coaster500

[/IMG]


----------



## coaster500

[/IMG]

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## coaster500

Dendy's Copperhead...


----------



## stick-n-string

What about mikes hog?


----------



## coaster500

Found it  

I'm Fired !!!

Nice Hog Mike !!!!


----------



## stick-n-string

I know there have been a few more that havent been adfed


----------



## sawtooth

how 'bout this one.....


----------



## Longstreet1

Give me about a month!!!


----------



## stick-n-string

There should be a bunch more to add!!


----------



## stick-n-string

here is another 1


----------



## coaster500

Just game over to collect some pictures for Jim's hunter slideshow and as usual you guys supplied. I did not post the pics in the thread this time so just click the link if you want to see the show....   Great work !!  Looks like a good start to  your season 

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Nice slide show Coaster. I know it takes time to put all those pictures together. mIkE


----------



## coaster500

You guys make it easy   Congrats to all!!


----------



## BigJim Bow

Thanks Coaster, I apreciate all the fine work you have done.

take care and merry Christmas.

bigjim


----------



## coaster500

My pleasure!!

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## coaster500

Another batch for the slideshow


----------



## coaster500




----------



## mattylongbow

*First of the 2012 season*


----------



## chenryiv

First Trad Deer 09/23/12


----------

